# Great day with a heartbreaker



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

We hit some live bottom about 15 miles out. Beautiful day with nice seas going out. Got our limit of snapper with some bonus chicken dolphin at the boat. We were working them well until a barracuda ruined the show. So the heartbreaker...we had a monster cobia swim up to the boat, prob 80 lbs or so. Had my heavy rod rigged with a spro jig. Hooked him on the second drop. After a 10 min fight, line went limp. Couldn’t believe it. I reeled the jig in to a broken hook. Damn it. Ive had some of these jigs for a while and keep them clean and sprayed down with wd40. It may of had some corrosion. Idk. Very frustrating.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice box of fish either way, especially the bonus mahi. Seems like a lot of cobia being caught offshore this year, it’s a good sign!


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Too bad on the cobia...that's a great haul even if ya did lose the big one


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Please use a bonified cobia jig when fishing for Cobia...they are very tough fish....I hate to hear of a good one like that getting away because of gear failure....It happens,but be better prepared next time.......Good trip anyway though...Tightlines....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice day anyways.....see ifin it was me out there, I'da lost the cobia that way and wouldn't have caught JACK!!! hahaha


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nic fish dude, sorry about the cobia, bummer!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Nice catch! That Almaco is the best eating fish in the pile.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Dang!!! Nice haul.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Good eating right there, bummer about the Cobia.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Good mess of fish bad luck with the cobia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Good report - chase dolphin with the fly rod when I can - sure would like to find some ~ 15 miles out!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------

